# Help me ID my new fish.....thanks



## surfrat2 (Oct 1, 2010)

Just picked him up at the LFS for $5...he didnt know what it was(thanks P%tco) but he looks healthy and wont stop eating...any help would be appreciated....thanks


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

looks like a juvi snapper or wrasse . nice find


----------



## surfrat2 (Oct 1, 2010)

Im thinking either a snapper or grunt but cant seem to find anything that looks like it on the 'net. Its body is silver and the stripes are blue(four of them).
Thanks for the reply..


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

blue striped snapper lutjanus kasmira
23-27c ,ph8 , density 1.020
size 13-16 in 
says here they live in loose schools


----------



## surfrat2 (Oct 1, 2010)

I agree, I think its the blue striped snapper as well. The only difference is the coloration, my snapper is more white bodied with a slight tinge of yellow on the fins and body. It may be stressed out and thats why its faded.


----------

